# A funny soviet bloc story...



## MichaelHenley (Jul 7, 2005)

I heard this in "Angry Skies", published in ABC Books. It is christmas, and some RAAF chaps decide it'd be nice to send a couple of cards to RAF Celle, on the border between East West Germany. The entire base writes on christmas cards, which are stuffed into the cavity in the airbrakes of 3 Sabres, the idea that the airbrakes are opened above the airfield, and the cards flutter to the ground. The 3 Sabres take off, and due to a bit of rough weather, the lead sabre decides to navigate around it. They get to the base and open the airbrakes, when suddenly...
"Hey- When did RAF Celle ever star operating MiG-21s?!?!?"
Evidently one of the more friendlier incursions!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## pbfoot (Oct 26, 2005)

what were raaf sabres doing in germany i think more than likely they were rcaf


----------



## Glider (Oct 26, 2005)

There was a story about a Russian destroyer that was shadowing a NATO group that was on exercise. The NATO group went up to maximum speed and started to leave the Russian ship behind. 
The Admiral sent a message to the Russian saying that he seemed to be in difficulty and should engage washing machines. 
The Russian increased speed and started to overtake the NATO ships and as he passed the command ship sent a message. 'Was running on washing machines, now on main engines'.
He then slowed down to resume his normal station towards the rear and to the Port side, and sent another message that he needed to get his best uniform cleaned.
The Admiral replied pointing out that this could be premature as the exrecise was ongoing.
The Russian trumped that saying it would only be a problem if the exercise didn't finish on time.

Have to admit that it was game set and match to the Russian.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 26, 2005)

P-3s would catch Russian trawlers just outside of US waters - We would just collect all of the trash in the aircraft and stuff it down the free-fall chute and blow it out as the trawler was overflown!!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 26, 2005)

in the 80s a cf101 was launched ti intercept a bear upon intercepting the bear deked into the clouds the 101 crew turned on spotlight directed into bears cockpit blinding the crew with the light forcing him out into the open I've picture somewhere with a 101 with a bear silhouette under the cockpit


----------



## atiyup (Oct 14, 2009)

I am a spamming idiot. I need to go to hell.


----------

